# I think I'm going to be sick....



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

This past weekend My father in law mentioned to me that a fella at work had a Python for sale.....

...of course I ask him to find out what he wants for it.....

...fast forward to about an hour ago I get a phone call from dad in law...


...the dude sold it already....

...for $180...


:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*sick*

What a shame


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Cheer Up!*

Sorry you missed that, but I've learned never bark up the wrong tree over spilled milk.

That ought to make you feel better.

Bob Wright


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Sorry you missed that, but I've learned never bark up the wrong tree over spilled milk.
> 
> That ought to make you feel better.
> 
> Bob Wright


HUH??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Sorry you missed that, but I've learned never bark up the wrong tree over spilled milk.
> 
> That ought to make you feel better.
> 
> Bob Wright


YUP 10-4 on that, sure would've liked to pick up that deal tho.....


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> sold it already....
> 
> ...for $180...


Wow. He should have done a little research first.


----------

